# Bow string length



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a Browning nomad 54" i'm trying to find the right string length. How do figure out the length is the string suposed to be?


----------



## brianwalkera (Dec 29, 2006)

On the side of your bow it should say for example,amo 54' For recurve take away 4' for longbow take away3' and thats your string length.


----------



## hooflander (Jan 4, 2008)

so how do amo strings play in I read on another forum that if you have a52 AMO bow that the 52 amo string fis without subtracting anything? new to traditional as stated in my other post so any insights are great!


----------



## Shawnee Archer (Mar 18, 2003)

If the Bow is marked 52" AMO that is the Bow Length and string should be 4" shorter.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

AMO specs basically state that the string should be 3" shorter than the AMO bow length (string measured under tension)--recurve or longbow.

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/AMO/AMOStandards.pdf

A lot of bows don't go by AMO, and a lot of "AMO" strings aren't made to AMO specs. You'll need a string 50-51" long, depending on how it's made and how it was measured.

Dacron only for that bow (B-500 or B-50).

Chad


----------



## SPTiger (Dec 18, 2007)

If I understand it correctly the string will be the proper amount shorter for your required bow length. Example, your bow is 54", you buy a string that is marked AMO 54", the string will be the required 3-4" shorter than what is actually marked on the package. Am I correct?


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

SPTiger has it. When you walk into an archery shop or buy online, you don't ask for the string by it's exact length. You ask for a string for a 54" bow and the package will be marked "AMO 54".


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

That's why you often get the wrong string too. I do my best to get actual string lengths, because going by AMO is hit or miss. I've made strings for recurves that varied from 2.5" to 6" shorter than the AMO bow length, and longbows from 1.5" to 4" shorter. 

Depending on who made the "AMO" string, it may or may not have been measured under tension, it may be 3" shorter, 4" shorter, or ???

Like I said, a lot of bows don't follow AMO specs. IMO it's better to go by actual string length--no suprises that way.

Chad


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks guys i appreciate all the help. i'm having a 50" string made for the bow.


----------



## BigAl (Jan 22, 2005)

LBR said:


> That's why you often get the wrong string too. I do my best to get actual string lengths, because going by AMO is hit or miss. I've made strings for recurves that varied from 2.5" to 6" shorter than the AMO bow length, and longbows from 1.5" to 4" shorter.
> 
> Depending on who made the "AMO" string, it may or may not have been measured under tension, it may be 3" shorter, 4" shorter, or ???
> 
> ...


Example: I have old Bear AMO 58", ordered a 55" string (should have ordered 54"); Installed on bow, original BH 5", want 7"-8", twisted to desired BH; Not pre-stretched string so kept twisting and shooting until stretch stopped; Finally settled in to 53" actual string length @ 7.75" BH (shoots good there); Didn't like excessive twisting (it'll be a spare) so re-ordered 53" string; Had to do some twisting during stretching but not near as much.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

LBR said:


> That's why you often get the wrong string too. I do my best to get actual string lengths, because going by AMO is hit or miss. I've made strings for recurves that varied from 2.5" to 6" shorter than the AMO bow length, and longbows from 1.5" to 4" shorter.
> 
> Depending on who made the "AMO" string, it may or may not have been measured under tension, it may be 3" shorter, 4" shorter, or ???
> 
> ...


 Yep, I hear ya Chad. One problem though, what to do with a bow that arrives WITHOUT a string. Ordering an AMO string is a good start if you don't have one to measure.


----------

